# Ravenclaw Tower: Knowledge is Power, Use It Well



## Nataly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Ravenclaw Tower*


*
Ravenclaw Wise Wizards *
@Karma
@Snowless
@Katou
@Suigetsu
@Lurker
@Son Of Man
@Tendou Izumi
@Island
@Sassy
@T.D.A
@lion of lernia
@Nataly
@Fel1x
@Austin

*Team Motto 
Knowledge is Power, Use It Well*

*Team video*

*
Completed Individual Tasks *​
*Completed Team Tasks *​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu -- All Tasks (Oct 13, 2019)

Each team has its own thread to post their team and individual tasks.
Teams can choose their own leader. It is not mandatory. Opening posts will be given to the respective team leaders.​
*Magic Points (MP)*

Members will get *MP (Magic Points)* for completed Team Tasks.


*TASKS*​

*TEAM TASKS*
*TASK 1:* 10 MP
Create a motto and a banner for the team thread's OP. The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:

*Ravenclaw:* Eagle​The motto does not need to be in the banner.
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​
*TASK 2:* 5 MP
Choose a music related to your house trait:

*Ravenclaw:* Wise​
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 4:* XX MP
This task will happen in the *Divination Classroom* thread, *Private Messages* and *Misc. & Entries* section.

*October 13:* Dice roll by the Host (@Majin Lu) will decide what team is asking and what team is replying.

*October 13* to *October to October 20*:  Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources.
The team leader or someone designed to be the leader of this task will post them in a thread on  with the title "_Task 4 + Team Name_".

*October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.


Wins the team that has more points and, if a tie, was faster finishing the quiz.

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* +10 MP​

*TASK 5: *XX MP
This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
*7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*​
Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
The team that has more points wins and advances to the final. If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
In the end of the tournament, ALL participating members of this event will get rep points (points earned in both Quidditch matches by their respective houses * 3k).

Magic points earned:

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* + 10 MP​
*TEAM PRIZES*

The House with more MP in the end of the event is the winner:

*1st place:* 15 CC Points + 500k rep
*2nd place:*  11 CC Points + 200k rep
*3rd place:* 8 CC Points + 130k rep
*4th place:* 5 CC Points + 80k rep

*Team curse: *if a team doesn't participate in one of the team tasks, all students will get cursed: 5 days global ban, avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 weeks rep seal OR 3 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the Host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task that the teams didn't participate.​


*INDIVIDUAL TASKS*

Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.​
*TASK 1: * 30k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):​

*Spoiler*: _Patronus list_ 





Badger
Bat
Bear
Boar
Buffalo
Cat
Cheetah
Crow
Doe
Dog
Dolphin
Dragon
Dragonfly
Eagle
Elephant
Falcon
Fox
Hare
Hedgehog
Horse
Hyena
Leopard
Lion
Mole
Monkey
Mouse
Orca
Otter
Owl
Peacock
Pheasant
Polar Bear
Rabbit
Rat
Rhinoceros
Salamander
Salmon
Seal
Shark
Snake
Sparrow
Squirrel
Swan
Tiger
Unicorn
Weasel






*TASK 2: *15k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​

*TASK 3:* 7k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​

*TASK 4:* XXk rep
_*Check-in*_
Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Ravenclaw Tower*.

@Karma
@Snowless
@Katou
@Suigetsu
@Lurker
@Son Of Man
@Tendou Izumi

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.
This team has 2 staff members and unfortunately their name will continue green. ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Ravenclaw Tower*.

@Island
@Sassy
@T.D.A
@lion of lernia
@Nataly
@Fel1x
@Austin

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.
This team has 2 staff members and unfortunately their name will continue green. ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

It looks the username effect isn't working in the Akatsuki skin. So it will be fixed later. For now I suggest to change skin if some of you aren't seeing the special usernames. Light and Dark Skin without CSS opt-in also do not show those effects (those skins are that way for mobile users who wish to use less mobile data).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome Ravenclaw brethren and sisters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

A fox hell yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

Roll

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Karma said:


> Roll


That's fucking funny. Tehehe. I got 17 and you 18 tehehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> That's fucking funny. Tehehe. I got 17 and you 18 tehehe


Where theres a fox there is sure to be a hare nearby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Karma said:


> Where theres a fox there is sure to be a hare nearby


Winner winner winner chicken dinner my fellow housemate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

I knew i was gonna be a rodent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

yikes i forgot to put in the motto.. can i edit that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

> *Ravenclaw*: The house is *known for* their wisdom, intelligence, creativity, cleverness, and knowledge.





Majin Lu said:


> *Ravenclaw:* Wise



yup this certain Melty Blood OST fits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2019)

Motto: Knowledge is Power, Use it well!

And this is the theme song, because Ravenclaw means you are the ACE IN THE GAME! ACE OF SPADES!


Ravenclaw is the best house because duh! It is about learning and consuming all the knowledge of them magical powers! The other houses are a bunch of virtue signalers, power hungry morons and potatoes! Ravenclaw is where the real patricians are! We learn knowledge beyond everyone else, the tools of power and become the master of them! Plus we have color blue which is the best coolest color ever! Also our symbol is the coolest! The Eagle! royal, powerful and majestic.
What do the others have? A snake in the grass? pffft! Eagles eat snakes! An Albino wombat? they get smacked easely, and a lion? Seriously Lions are lazy bastards! plus its probably the most whored mascot in the world, besides there are no lions in england.
Also Raven claw has got a total waifu as founder and we dont get silly mary/gary stus runnin around. This is the patrician choice! Wanna know why Harry wasnt in this class? cause he thinks like a woman and its a moron with no goals! Not fit for ravenclaw at all!
Ravenclaw is about dreams, its about making them goals and doing them, and ascending! To become a master of all things and be subjective! No room for petty things.

In short RAVEN CLAW RULES!

A rabbit patronus?... oh well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Ler's do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

Winning team, here I am 

I am liking all the tasks, seems like it is going to be a lot of fun.

I would make the banner for the team when I come back later today, I have several ideas, and you guys will let me know if you like it or not.

@Suigetsu has already suggested the motto and the theme song, I think we should go with those suggestions if everybody agrees with them.

Let's roll the dice for the first easy individual task and don't forget to check in the main team thread to not get cursed and receive more rep prizes->

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

let's do some magic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Aye, we shall win for glory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

do individual tasks have a deadline?


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

I would add wands and a blonde wig but there arent any good apps on phone for that.


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 13, 2019)

Roll
Woof


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Ler's do this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Suigetsu has already suggested the motto and the theme song, I think we should go with those suggestions if everybody agrees with them.


It looks like he already did the first 3 team tasks, hes hard carrying the team so far 

I think we just need a banner to finish task 1 now.

I personally dont have a problem with any of them.


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

hmm Motto 

" Fly as if you were to fall tomorrow. Slash as if you were against God himself. "


----------



## Island (Oct 13, 2019)

Rolling.


----------



## Island (Oct 13, 2019)

And now for the picture.

ez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

it is time for some spooky-ish poor photoshop skill meme


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

_Patronus Charm 


_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

*Patronus*:

probably I'm gonna work for Disney animation soon. In case somebody thinks it is too realistic I added the description on my art

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Island (Oct 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> *Patronus*:
> 
> probably I'm gonna work for Disney animation soon. In case somebody thinks it is too realistic I added the description on my art


I'm kind of jealous that you got the patronus I wanted.

Damn dice.


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

as for Magic Power I would like to have:

100% Tobi's MS power. it's not naruto contest, so I will call this abilities "intangibility" and "teleport" power. Let's just assume it is one magic power. But if I have to choose one, I will choose teleport
I would like to have partly controlled intangibility. I still want to feel something with my body, but when the danger comes it would activate.

as for why: I think this power is very useful irl. Danger is pretty everywhere if you had a bad luck. even when you peacefully walk around the street something might fall on you
as for teleport part of this power: well, it's obviously. I want to travel around the world free.

*
Edit: *actually , I changed my mind. I want the power to cure any desease. Don't worry doctors, you would still have a lot of work.
why: it would be so great to cure helpless people, to help my friends and family. Most of the time I will do it for free (for people who can't pay, for people for whom I feel sorry and my friends), but if the person has some money, I will be happy to get paid. don't get me wrong, I will be so much glad and happy to see the eyes of a person who would be dead soon without me, but this is real life, you need to be paid for your skills. but even so, as I said , most of the time I will do it for free.

But there is one problem: if I had this powers, my life would be changed greatly. I won't have any real free time and I will be like world super star. I don't want this

But if somehow I can keep it privately and be free from the goverment, that would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Oct 13, 2019)

Island said:


> I'm kind of jealous that you got the patronus I wanted.
> 
> Damn dice.


probably you could do it better, lol. I'm suck at drawing


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Your Magic Power


Telepathy would be nice
Why? literally no secrets and my anxiety would vanish if knew what everyone is thinking 
controlling people from afar would be enjoyable too .. its like playing God
forcing everyone what to think is pretty nasty.. but I dont want it for that . 
I like this power because its invisible .. nothing can be seen.. and there is no evidence


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> do individual tasks have a deadline?


October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Damn we already head of the game tehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Meme

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

*Task #2 Individual (Meme):* 





Karma said:


> I would add wands and a blonde wig but there arent any good apps on phone for that.


Use the sketch app or the inshot app. That's what I used then found transparent Halloween pictures on Google to edit them into the meme.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Motto: Knowledge is Power, Use it well!



I like this motto. It's very fitting for Ravenclaw's theme. 

I also found this one: "Knowledge is the treasure of the wise men" which aligns with Ravenclaw's pride in the books which is: "Wit beyond measure is a man's greatest treasure". 



Suigetsu said:


> And this is the theme song, because Ravenclaw means you are the ACE IN THE GAME! ACE OF SPADES!



The song is very catchy. Reminds me when I used to play guitar hero. 

I'm not sure if it fits the wise theme of the task though. 



> *TASK 2:* 5 MP
> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Ravenclaw:* Wise
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Here I am guys..what should I do ?
Roll a dice and then what?


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Here I am guys..what should I do ?
> Roll a dice and then what?



Draw the animal you get that corresponds to your roll number. See Majin Lu's post with the animal list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

So I gotta rolls dice face 46...ok


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

I will rep you all later guys...I think maybe I gotta change skin since I have the black but I don't see any animal or other stuff


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> So I gotta rolls dice face 46...ok


You rolled 37, it I salmon for you. Draw a drawing of salmon, your Patronus. Check out the other members' drawings, some have already completed the task.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 13, 2019)

Son Of Man said:


> Roll
> Woof


Patronus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

I already been searching for song vids and motto before this started..so..I am fine with the motto knowledge is power!


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 13, 2019)

Meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.



Team Motto -> *Knowledge is Power, Use It Well*​*​*
______________________________

I have made several examples for the avatars using @Tendou Izumi 's one, let me know which one you guys would like to go with or maybe try something different. 

1. 2. 3.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

I like motor head and ace of spades too by the way...
But maybe we could choose something else


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nataly if that is your avatar it's fine for me, but if that is for everyone then no


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Nataly if that is your avatar it's fine for me, but if that is for everyone then no


It is an example of the possibilities, I would use the images you guys provide for yours, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

I like the banner with the names but even the first pic is not bad..goshiI never played something like that so I am going to definitely need as much as possible help ffrom you guys lol...but I should be fine...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All these look awesome Nataly! 

I really love the fist banner. 

And for the avys, I'm really digging this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Here my salmon patronous.....lion of learnia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it all. Brilliant as always.
I like the first avatar example that would be dope as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Here my opinions so far...the Moto is perfect..then my avy as a banner could fit well with the motto..I will post the pic later...also the song is cool and all but imo doesn't fit the wise concept so we might get something wiser...xd


----------



## Nataly -- Individual Tasks, Completed List (Oct 13, 2019)

*Completed List of Finished Individual Tasks*
_(Will be updated before the deadline)_:​
*lion of lernia* -> 37, salmon (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Sassy* -> 17, fox (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Karma* -> 18, hare (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Katou* -> 34, rat (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Suigetsu* -> 33, rabbit (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*T. D. A.* -> 17, fox (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Nataly* -> 34, rat (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Fel1x* -> 21, hyena (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Son of Man* -> 10, dog (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Island* -> 20, horse (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Tendou Izumi* -> 38, seal (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Austin* -> 11, dolphin (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Snowless* -> 19, hedgehog (completed), Meme (completed), Magic Power (completed)

*Lurker* - 25, monkey (completed), Magic Power (completed), Meme (completed)

*Deadline is October 31 at 11:59 PM UTC*

*Task 1*


> 30k rep. Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.Patronus Charm
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll.


Completed tasks by:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Nataly said:


> You could also host them on NF media





Nataly said:


> *Individual Tasks:*





Karma said:


> I'm pretty shit at hands






*Spoiler*: __ 





Karma said:


> ​




Snowless said:


> Here's my patronus:





lion of lernia said:


> Yoooooo hand made





Suigetsu said:


> Then Behold! My fearsome Patronus! As it demands a carrot!





Island said:


> And now for the picture.





Katou said:


> _Patronus Charm _





Tendou Izumi said:


> ​


​​

Son Of Man said:


> Patronus






*Task 2*


> 15k rep. Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> Edit a known meme picture and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.


Completed tasks by:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Karma said:


> I would add wands and a blonde wig but there arent any good apps on phone for that.





Nataly said:


> You could also host them on NF media





Nataly said:


> *Individual Tasks:*






*Spoiler*: __ 





Suigetsu said:


> @Majin Lu  does this pass? ​







lion of lernia said:


> It's meeemmeee timeeeeee!!
> 
> Finally...


​

Snowless said:


> And here's my meme: a spooky pizza cat.





Tendou Izumi said:


> Task No. 2


​

Fel1x said:


> it is time for some spooky-ish poor photoshop skill meme





Island said:


> ez meme


​

T.D.A said:


> Meme





Sassy said:


> .





Son Of Man said:


> Meme






*Task 3*


> TASK 3:7k rep.Post it in your Team Headquarter thread. Your Magic Power.
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.


Completed tasks by:​
*Spoiler*: __ 






Tendou Izumi said:


> I would like to have the ability to teleport. That way, I'd travel the world for free, without all the tiring, long trips and saving half the cost.




Fel1x said:


> as for Magic Power I would like to have:
> 
> 100% Tobi's MS power. it's not naruto contest, so I will call this abilities "intangibility" and "teleport" power. Let's just assume it is one magic power. But if I have to choose one, I will choose teleport
> I would like to have partly controlled intangibility. I still want to feel something with my body, but when the danger comes it would activate.
> ...





Suigetsu said:


> Alright, let me tell you about my magical power!





Suigetsu said:


> my real true power! I can summon my STAND familiar Karma Kameleon! Which allows me to be two places at once WHILE cloaking myself with the enviorment. And when things turn south or I decide that I or "my stand" dont want to be there anymore then I can just vanish back to the Real me! However Karma Chameleon is very pure of heart and of rage, should it detect danger or an incoming impact, it shall respond in the same kind. Spells that would kill you are turned into pancakes into the face of the foe.
> 
> That is the power of Karma Kameleon!






Snowless said:


> As for my magic power:
> An eidetic memory would be nice.





Island said:


> As for my power:
> 
> My kneejerk reaction is to go with something like probability manipulation or some other "Just wish for more genies!" magic power that's a whole bunch of broken shit in one.
> 
> But I feel that's against the spirit of the game, so I'll go with shapeshifting for no particular reason other than that it sounds fun and satisfies my own rule of not choosing something broken.





Son Of Man said:


> Magic Power
> Unlimited counter
> I counter anything and everything. This includes good things and bad things. Double edged sword but I pick percentages of how good or bad the counter will be. It is a gift and a curse.





Sassy said:


> *TASK 3:* *Your Magic Power*





Sassy said:


> Hmm hmm it's been a really tough decision on what magic power I would like. It's been on my mind here and there but I finally decided I would love to have the ability or magical power to fly. Or in magical power terms the ability of Flight. I would love that quite alot even though sometimes I'm afraid of heights depending upon the situation.
> 
> But I would truly love the fact that I could touch a cloud or get around faster in transportation. I could visit friends more that are in different states or even countries, but I'm sure it'll take awhile to visit outside of the US but hey least I'll see my friends.
> 
> I always found the ability to fly a beautiful thing. Very compelling, and yet very interesting as well. Like a Ying and Yang mixture of tranquility. But a little dab of darkness at it too. I don't know why I think of darkness a little bit in the association to it but none the less I find the ability to be able to fly captivating if not riveting.





Katou said:


> Telepathy would be nice
> Why? literally no secrets and my anxiety would vanish if knew what everyone is thinking
> controlling people from afar would be enjoyable too .. its like playing God
> forcing everyone what to think is pretty nasty.. but I dont want it for that .
> I like this power because its invisible .. nothing can be seen.. and there is no evidence





Lurker said:


> My super power would be to cure Cancer because a lot of people suffer to it but seeing kids go through is bad.





Nataly said:


> *Magic Power:*
> For my magic power, I would like to be able see in the future. That ability is also connected with my birthdate numerology and magic. It won't be done intuitively, and I would like to see not only in the near future, but way ahead of the time.





Austin said:


> okay for my power
> 
> i wish i could teleport so i could be friends wit all of you irl : )







Karma said:


> Magic Power: Sealing Tags
> 
> I can enchant ordinary pieces of paper to hold energy in various forms. I few examples would fire, electricity, explosions or even the force of a punch.
> 
> The way they work is I leave them next to whichever form I mean to absorb. Once it is done absorbing that energy, I then put a transparent seal over the paper to contain that energy. To release the energy I simply peel off the seal.


​

T.D.A said:


> My magic power would be the ability to control the speed at which all things move, this extends to people/animate objects as well as inanimate. For example if someone tried to punch me or directed a blast at me, I'd simply cause them or it to move at snail pace or if I wanted to attack someone, I could speed up my blast to the point it was impossible to dodge etc.





lion of lernia said:


> task 3
> i wish i would have the gift of ubiquity , that means to be in two different spots at the same time







*Task 4 *


> TASK 4: XXk rep. Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k


Don't forget, guys, to check in the main hall thread.​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

I will probably complete task one in the next few days. I want to do my best on it.


----------



## Austin (Oct 13, 2019)

sorry im late @Sassy wouldn't let me use her laptop


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't have a laptop 

@Austin


----------



## Austin (Oct 13, 2019)

@Sassy that's probably why i couldn't use it


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

This song would fit wise...XD 
Tell me what do you reckon?


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

What about my salmon  draw? Is not completed? XD


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

I have updated the drawings @lion of lernia 

Let's decide with the song, which one of the suggested options do you prefer the most?

I would also like to hear the opinions about the banner, and if anybody would want a team avatar, I agree the first option looks better. It will be a very nice touch if the team wears 'Ravenclaw', represent!

We are doing great, team members, a lot of us have already completed several individual tasks even though the deadline is till the 31st. So let's not slow down and keep going and knocking these tasks like champions that we are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Meme


lol...guys the meme must be related toharry otter or not? can it be any meme?


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

task 2 meme


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

banner pic for ravenclaw
pic 1

pic 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Oct 13, 2019)

Alrighty

@Nataly here are my votes compiled in one post, for every suggestion so far. 

- Banner: 


*Spoiler*: _Ravenclaw Banner_ 









- Motto: 
*
Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
*
- Avy: 
Well, I already put on my dress. If a different one gets majority votes, I'll change. 

- Song:


*Spoiler*: _Video _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> lol...guys the meme must be related toharry otter or not? can it be any meme?


From I recall you can pick any meme but you have to add spooky elements to it like I did in mine.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Alrighty
> 
> @Nataly here are my votes compiled in one post, for every suggestion so far.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of these as well. I like them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> From I recall you can pick any meme but you have to add spooky elements to it like I did in mine.


so the one above is not good  eh..must be halloweeen theme then?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> so the one above is not good  eh..must be halloweeen theme then?


No that's not what I'm meaning. 

You can pick any meme hun. But from Majin Lu mentioned in the tasks it said you have to edit in spooky elements to it. 



> *TASK 2: *15k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

@Nataly Can you edit my current avatar adding the Ravenclaw thing to it?


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Alrighty
> 
> @Nataly here are my votes compiled in one post, for every suggestion so far.
> 
> ...


niceee..agree on motto, fine with the song, not sure with the banner and avatar but if it is your own avatar to rapresent us then i am fine , i still didint get if we need to change some avy too...good work  nataly thanks on behalf of all of us
i liked thebanner withthe names better by the way , if that was one option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Sassy said:


> No that's not what I'm meaning.
> 
> You can pick any meme hun. But from Majin Lu mentioned in the tasks it said you have to edit in spooky elements to it.


what about this?


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

or this one as meme...


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

any suggestion?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

I hope I'm explaining it correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Oct 13, 2019)

Let's see my patronus.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 13, 2019)

Hedgehog, cute.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For avatar, I vote for 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Task 3.. why is good to be a ravenclaw?

well they are the only house that explicitly coultivates competent, intelligent people taking into account that the world of magic is not the safest place, it is a world that needs calm, smart and competent people to running things, Ravenclaw values intelligenge , creativity and studiousness, in other words the only things a school should be explicity value at all
ravenclaw's common room actually serves a damn good purpose, it's great, classy place designed for study,marble everywhere, books and not encouraging of the kind of lazing about, if students want to relax and socialize , their best bet is to actually leave their common room  and go hang out beyond their cordoned off social circle
Despite them be most intelligence , most dedicated students they never won the best house,and you know why?becouse they are concernend with the real deal instead of the overly political , biased virtual points system that dominates the competition. it's an inherently flawedit's an in , pointless system that doesn't follow any logic and serve any value, so ravenclaw ignore it. It's not going to help anything and it's completely unfair  system so they have remove themself from the equation altogther, becouse they or better we, have some real magic to learn lol


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For avatar, I vote for 1


If interested

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yep..indeed, i might have some issue to edit the meme myself lol...lets see...i have done task 3 in the meantime and thanks also for the avy i might change


I googled meme editing websites, and this one looks pretty easy to operate, . Play around with the settings, find a meme you like and edit it according to the task. You can do it! 
I was also wondering about the salmon drawing, did you make it yourself or did you search for it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I googled meme editing websites, and this one looks pretty easy to operate, . Play around with the settings, find a meme you like and edit it according to the task. You can do it!
> I was also wondering about the salmon drawing, did you make it yourself or did you search for it?


searched    for...lol...a good fake but leave it as it is i could have said i have done it myself anyway ....lmaooo..we are smart...xd
even thou i actually feel as the dumbest here lol


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

*Task 3

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



My magic power would be the ability to control the speed at which all things move, this extends to people/animate objects as well as inanimate. For example if someone tried to punch me or directed a blast at me, I'd simply cause them or it to move at snail pace or if I wanted to attack someone, I could speed up my blast to the point it was impossible to dodge etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2019)

@lion of lernia Your not dumb hun. We all learn things differently and we don't judge others. You've got this. You'll do great. Keep that head up.


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

task 3 

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wish i would have the gift of ubiquity , that means to be in two different spots at the same time


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here is the possible banner for the team and the headline image we can use once the team captain gets to edit the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the banner, I think it would be good to add in a coloured background (blue theme) rather than plain white and if possible make the eagle image at the back 3D like the text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I googled meme editing websites, and this one looks pretty easy to operate, . Play around with the settings, find a meme you like and edit it according to the task. You can do it!
> I was also wondering about the salmon drawing, did you make it yourself or did you search for it?


yeah i have tried this one on my pc but then i can't up load it here lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For the banner, I think it would be good to add in a coloured background (blue theme) rather than plain white and if possible make the eagle image at the back 3D like the text.


yep good suggestion


----------



## Nataly (Oct 13, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> For the banner, I think it would be good to add in a coloured background (blue theme) rather than plain white and if possible make the eagle image at the back 3D like the text.


Let me see what I can do based on your suggestions


lion of lernia said:


> yeah i have tried this one on my pc but then i can't up load it here lol


Have you tried taking a screenshot of it and then uploading to imgur and cropping the final image?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Let me see what I can do based on your suggestions
> 
> Have you tried taking a screenshot of it and then uploading to imgur and cropping the final image?


yes i did that ..went to imgur resize the pic too it's a jpg


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 13, 2019)

im good with whatever banner and slogan
We all have good taste here for we are ravenclaw


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2019)

I have to come up with a better theme song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 13, 2019)

what up .. Katou in the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I have to come up with a better theme song.


Like I said ace of spades was dope but not fit for wise...the one we got now it's ok and it says our motto as well, plus it remarks all the positive traits of the house


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

I just downloaded the app but I can't do shit with it...lol
Here what I came up..


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I just downloaded the app but I can't do shit with it...lol
> Here what I came up..



What's the the url link of the image.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Guys, don't forget to check in in the hall thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What's the the url link of the image.


Ian using Imgur now but I did not crop it..maybe I should try


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll be checking all entries and I'll add in a special thread so you can keep track. Do you have a leader already and I did miss some tag?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I just downloaded the app but I can't do shit with it...lol
> Here what I came up..





T.D.A said:


> What's the the url link of the image.



One is googleplay and the other is google drive. We cannot see them because they have the same configuration of an image attached into an e-mail, for example. So try imgur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> I'll be checking all entries and I'll add in a special thread so you can keep track. Do you have a leader already and I did miss some tag?


I hope this can be helpful to check all the entries done so far:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I hope this can be helpful to check all the entries done so far:


Thanks. I gave the OP for @Takaya for the same motive. I'm not making you both leader (because you may do not wish to be one), but you both look like nice members to have the OP for now. So I'm giving you the OP too for now.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Thanks. I gave the OP for @Takaya for the same motive. I'm not making you both leader (because you may do not wish to be one), but you both look like nice members to have the OP for now. So I'm giving you the OP too for now.


Thank you
I will edit the OP fairly soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Ok thanks Magin..listen, i just wanted to be sure my salmon is fine and I don't get cursed later on becouse of it..you tell me


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

It's meeemmeee timeeeeee!!

Finally...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Thank you
> I will edit the OP fairly soon


Go for it natalyyyyyy!!!!..I am lost without you....xd


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Ok thanks Magin..listen, i just wanted to be sure my salmon is fine and I don't get cursed later on becouse of it..you tell me



If the app did most of it, like you edited a photo and used some art filter, so it isn't okay. If you drew it there, even if traced, for example, it is okay. Just sign it, please. It is why I ask to sign all entries.


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> If the app did most of it, like you edited a photo and used some art filter, so it isn't okay. If you drew it there, even if traced, for example, it is okay. Just sign it, please. It is why I ask to sign all entries.


No ..I gotta be honest I haven't done it myself...so..should I use the draw sketch here and make a monster salmon...or else draw it by hand make a picture and up load it?.. does it have to be nice, good enough for any particular reason or it doesn't really matter?
Also..my magic power is fine or should I write more of it?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> No ..I gotta be honest I haven't done it myself...so..should I use the draw sketch here and make a monster salmon...or else draw it by hand make a picture and up load it?.. does it have to be nice, good enough for any particular reason or it doesn't really matter?
> Also..my magic power is fine or should I write more of it?


About the drawing, it isn't about perfect drawing skills. It is about to have fun making it. And no one here (even members of rival teams) will making fun of you if you even you draw even 2 lines and tah-dah, it is a salmon. It is about have fun and trying your best. You can draw it on paper and take a picture. Or using the NF drawing tool or even a better drawing app. Just remember to sign it.

My salmon, for example.

About magic power, there is no word limit on that task, so no need to write more.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

I have edited the OP, the thread title, added the poll and the threadmarks for easier navigation. 
I am adding some changes to the banner as T.D.A. suggested, and shortly after that the banner will be placed in the OP as well.
Let me know if you guys want any other changes in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Let's decide on the theme song. Keep in mind the song should have an association with the word *'wise'*
These are possible suggestions:
1


Suigetsu said:


> And this is the theme song, because Ravenclaw means you are the ACE IN THE GAME! ACE OF SPADES!


2
3


lion of lernia said:


> I like motor head and ace of spades too by the way...
> But maybe we could choose something else


4
5


lion of lernia said:


> This song would fit wise...XD
> Tell me what do you reckon?


I vote for this option. 
@Tendou Izumi has voted for it previously

​Another team task is to *'Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words'*. I like Suigetsu's writing for that so far. Any thoughts, maybe anybody would ike to add anything to it?


Suigetsu said:


> Ravenclaw is the best house because duh! It is about learning and consuming all the knowledge of them magical powers! The other houses are a bunch of virtue signalers, power hungry morons and potatoes! Ravenclaw is where the real patricians are! We learn knowledge beyond everyone else, the tools of power and become the master of them! Plus we have color blue which is the best coolest color ever! Also our symbol is the coolest! The Eagle! royal, powerful and majestic.
> What do the others have? A snake in the grass? pffft! Eagles eat snakes! An Albino wombat? they get smacked easely, and a lion? Seriously Lions are lazy bastards! plus its probably the most whored mascot in the world, besides there are no lions in england.
> Also Raven claw has got a total waifu as founder and we dont get silly mary/gary stus runnin around. This is the patrician choice! Wanna know why Harry wasnt in this class? cause he thinks like a woman and its a moron with no goals! Not fit for ravenclaw at all!
> Ravenclaw is about dreams, its about making them goals and doing them, and ascending! To become a master of all things and be subjective! No room for petty things.
> ...



@lion of lernia  also made a suggestion for the task:



lion of lernia said:


> Task 3.. why is good to be a ravenclaw?
> 
> well they are the only house that explicitly coultivates competent, intelligent people taking into account that the world of magic is not the safest place, it is a world that needs calm, smart and competent people to running things, Ravenclaw values intelligenge , creativity and studiousness, in other words the only things a school should be explicity value at all
> ravenclaw's common room actually serves a damn good purpose, it's great, classy place designed for study,marble everywhere, books and not encouraging of the kind of lazing about, if students want to relax and socialize , their best bet is to actually leave their common room  and go hang out beyond their cordoned off social circle
> Despite them be most intelligence , most dedicated students they never won the best house,and you know why?becouse they are concernend with the real deal instead of the overly political , biased virtual points system that dominates the competition. it's an inherently flawedit's an in , pointless system that doesn't follow any logic and serve any value, so ravenclaw ignore it. It's not going to help anything and it's completely unfair  system so they have remove themself from the equation altogther, becouse they or better we, have some real magic to learn lol


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Yep 5 is just perfect...it says our motto and best traits too..check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Task 3.. why is good to be a ravenclaw?
> 
> well they are the only house that explicitly coultivates competent, intelligent people taking into account that the world of magic is not the safest place, it is a world that needs calm, smart and competent people to running things, Ravenclaw values intelligenge , creativity and studiousness, in other words the only things a school should be explicity value at all
> ravenclaw's common room actually serves a damn good purpose, it's great, classy place designed for study,marble everywhere, books and not encouraging of the kind of lazing about, if students want to relax and socialize , their best bet is to actually leave their common room  and go hang out beyond their cordoned off social circle
> Despite them be most intelligence , most dedicated students they never won the best house,and you know why?becouse they are concernend with the real deal instead of the overly political , biased virtual points system that dominates the competition. it's an inherently flawedit's an in , pointless system that doesn't follow any logic and serve any value, so ravenclaw ignore it. It's not going to help anything and it's completely unfair  system so they have remove themself from the equation altogther, becouse they or better we, have some real magic to learn lol


Here my 2 cents guys


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Let's decide on the theme song. Keep in mind the song should have an association with the word *'wise'*
> These are possible suggestions:
> 1
> 
> ...


About this...since we got a lion on our house we gotta eliminate that bit , also as a proper Ravenclaw we have no need of judging others houses or make fun of them since we are superior to that...remember ...knowledge is power..and not Ravenclaw rules like we think we are the best, we are not playing that game..too smart for that


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Let's decide on the theme song. Keep in mind the song should have an association with the word *'wise'*
> These are possible suggestions:
> 1
> 
> ...


Like I said we can keep some part of it..not using the mocking and the lion lazy bastards lol...sorry but you got lion of learnia in your team ! Xd...
Also think about it.. Ravenclaw are above mocking imo
I understand suigetsu point of view since he came from the ace of spades theme lol... but for this game we gotta play smart and not cool..imo...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

I’ll draw my badass patronus later today. In the mean time we have to elect a bossu leader. I would take the spot but I am kind lazy when it comes to these things most of te time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I’ll draw my badass patronus later today. In the mean time we have to elect a bossu leader. I would take the spot but I am kind lazy when it comes to these things most of te time.



Happy for @Nataly to be leader if everyone is okay with it.


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I’ll draw my badass patronus later today. In the mean time we have to elect a bossu leader. I would take the spot but I am kind lazy when it comes to these things most of te time.





T.D.A said:


> Happy for @Nataly to be leader if everyone is okay with it.


Yep o vote for Natalie too...since you guys and TD knows her better I trust she is well informed about Harry potter...most probably better then me as far as I am concerned, I do know stuff but I ain't good enough , I could be a leader but I don't feel confident and I am a newbie in this kind of games too. So I am fine for nataly our leader....but I will support any other if you have other names who you can be sure have knowledge of Hp


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

I was checking the first page and I think we already got out 30 MP point in our hands...motto, song and house traits hype......still not sorted but still, it's pretty much done...now we better came up with some good questions....
Feel free to be smart


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Yep o vote for Natalie too...since you guys and TD knows her better I trust she is well informed about Harry potter...most probably better then me as far as I am concerned, I do know stuff but I ain't good enough , I could be a leader but I don't feel confident and I am a newbie in this kind of games too. So I am fine for nataly our leader....but I will support any other if you have other names who you can be sure have knowledge of Hp


I did read all of em books a long time ago but I was never invested in its depth lore nor fandom so to speak. Whas does everyone else think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> I did read all of em books a long time ago but I was never invested in its depth lore nor fandom so to speak. Whas does everyone else think?


Yeah. I did read most of them too long ago but the same here


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Yoooooo hand made

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> banner pic for ravenclaw
> pic 1


nataly ..guys..what about this banner..and then our names in the back on blu color and gothic fonts..edit ..magical fonts?
i think i completed my  personal 3 task! meme, magic powa and draw of my patronus


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

oops my bad i made a mistake by saying gothic fonts ..the one i mean some kind of fonts like this for our names and  the  words  pround to be  of the banner..here..have alook nataly ,guys ..those fonts would make the banner super!

my favourite here is wizards magic


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

by the way is this the head quarter tread or is it the other? the ravenclaw base?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> by the way is this the head quarter tread or is it the other? the ravenclaw base?


This is our team's thread, Ravenclaw Tower, as the title suggests.
Great Hall thread (to check in everyday) -


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> This is our team's thread, Ravenclaw Tower, as the title suggests.
> Great Hall thread (to check in everyday) -


every day? why? do we get a curse if we don't? i havent  for instead
as you noticed i finish my 3 personal task
then tell me what do you rekon abouthe fonts and the names....we can't have an anonimus banner!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> evrey day? why? do we get a curse if we don't? i havent  for instead


You have to check in at least 2 times a week, but if you check in every day, you get rep points for every day. 
Twice a week check-in will guarantee no curse for you.

And yes, you have completed all three individual tasks, you are doing awesome


----------



## Austin (Oct 14, 2019)

Sorry im late

Drawing:    

(@Sassy i used you in my meme i hope you don't mind)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

Austin said:


> Sorry im late
> 
> Drawing:
> 
> (@Sassy i used you in my meme i hope you don't mind)


I don't mind at all hun that's awesome ! I'm glad I had some inspiration to you. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

*TASK 1 Patronus Charm Drawing 17 Fox:*
_Patronus Charm
_

I'm sorry it's upside down. Lowkey didn't realize and this will probably be the best I can do on artistic value of a drawing. 

@Nataly  Tagging to let you know I'm done with task 1. Smooch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

@Majin Lu  the Patronus drawing has to be colored?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> @Majin Lu  the Patronus drawing has to be colored?


It doesn't.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It doesn't.


Then Behold! My fearsome Patronus! As it demands a carrot!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly -- Team Tasks (Oct 14, 2019)

From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:

*Team Ravenclaw Motto*
Knowledge is Power, Use It Well

*Team Banner*


*Team Song
*
*Team Task 3 *
_Wit beyond measure is man’s greatest treasure_
Ravenclaw is the best house because it is about learning and consuming all the knowledge of magical powers. Ravenclaw wizards learn the tools of power and master them successfully. The symbol, Eagle, is a representation of wisdom, royalty, and power. It is majestic; it flies high where others cannot reach.
Ravenclaw is the house that explicitly cultivates competent, intelligent people. Ravenclaw values intelligence , creativity and studiousness; and these are the qualities Hogwarts undoubtedly values in its students.
The famous saying from this house is one of the best representations of its glory, 'Wit beyond measure is man’s greatest treasure.'
We, the students of the house, all possess extraordinary individuality, and that together with intelligence are our highest marks of excellence. We do not discriminate and we are the place where your personality is valued more than anything, where your ambition stands out more than anything. We are similar to an unusual puzzle that one will have a very difficult but fascinating time trying to solve. Moreover, we have a lot of artistic skills hidden inside that we are eager to express. We are perfectionists, yes, but that helps us pay attention to all passions and aspects of life.
Our mission is to share our knowledge, our strongest quality, with the rest of the world, and to make it more versatile.
Ravenclaw is the synonym for focus on interests and specialties and development of intelligence.​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nataly (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...


Share opinions, guys, if everybody is on board, I can tag Majin Lu and submit our first three team tasks already


----------



## Sassy (Oct 14, 2019)

I love it. All for it. 

@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

This is the inspiration of my pathronus! Behold!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...



I love them all. I’m all in with all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...


I love it ! no objections here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...



Good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

How is it going teamates? So far so good


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...


That's perfect nataly go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> From what I've gathered from our conversations with the team, we can conclude these Team Tasks already:
> 
> *Team Ravenclaw Motto*
> Knowledge is Power, Use It Well
> ...


@Majin Lu Submitting first three team tasks


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Daily reminder to check in the Hall thread

I am hoping @Lurker would come online soon and participate with us since he is pretty much the only one we haven't seen here since the start of the event and I don't want anybody to get tricked.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 15, 2019)

@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Sassy said:


> @Lurker


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Hi, FOL, welcome to Ravenclaw!
Have you read the tasks?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Hi, FOL, welcome to Ravenclaw!
> Have you read the tasks?


Nope.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

All I know is keep shit on the downlow.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

@Lurker 


> *TASK 1: * 30k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):​
> ...


Read through all these, those are your individual tasks. If you don't complete them, you will be cured since it is a Halloween event.
For starters, roll dice faced 46, and post in the Great Hall thread if you haven't already


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker
> 
> Read through all these, those are your individual tasks. If you don't complete them, you will be cured since it is a Halloween event.
> For starters, roll dice faced 46, and post in the Great Hall thread if you haven't already


Roll dice and draw on a phone. Why?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

What's cured mean?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Roll dice and draw on a phone. Why?


You can use the drawing tool on NF. And you have till October 31 to complete the individual tasks.


Lurker said:


> What's cured mean?


Sorry, I meant to say cursed


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You can use the drawing tool on NF. And you have till October 31 to complete the individual tasks.
> 
> Sorry, I meant to say cursed


In what way?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> In what way?


It is a Trick or Treat kind of event, and for not completing one or several individual tasks, you will have one (or several) of curses from this list:


> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


hi there  fellow comrade! have you done your task?nataly gonna spank you,  let 'us see what your wisdome gives out


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Daily reminder to check in the Hall thread
> 
> I am hoping @Lurker would come online soon and participate with us since he is pretty much the only one we haven't seen here since the start of the event and I don't want anybody to get tricked.


how lovely of you...you really are a rowena!
by the way ..how are the stranding so far? i assume we still in first plce as the natural order teach us


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 15, 2019)

@Lurker roll an effin 46 faced die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> hi there  fellow comrade? have you done your task?  let 'us see what your wisdome gives out


This is what I get when I come back?


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

ok i gotta hoold my horses now lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> This is what I get when I come back?


why? i didn't know you left! when? how?...you are always welcome among us ... i wanted to give you some rep but i can't now lol
you should be glad to be here...are you?do you feel you belong to another house?..i can't tell,i don't know you so i assume you are one of us right away


----------



## Snowless (Oct 15, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been much of a help for the group tasks, just haven't had the energy.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Sorry, I haven't been much of a help for the group tasks, just haven't had the energy.


it's ok drink a couple of red bull


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Sorry I haven't been much of a help for the group tasks, just haven't had the energy.


No worries, it will all be covered


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Sorry I haven't been much of a help for the group tasks, just haven't had the energy.


Where's the option for up to 46?


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Where's the option for up to 46?


idunno where you can find your patronus...tda and natalie told me mine! i thought we had the list somewhere on first page here but i could  not find it! gosh i took ages to do a basic  meme


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> idunno where you can find your patronus...tda and natalie told me mine! i thought we had the list somewhere on first page here but i could  not find it! gosh i took ages to do a basic  meme


Ok nerd.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Ok nerd.


thanks  and you are welcome but i am just smart ....don't feel out of place  here ...we will cover for ya


----------



## Snowless (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm a hedgehog, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> thanks  and you are welcome but i am just smart ..er...don't feel out of place  here ...we will cover for ya


I love when I read people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I love when I read people.


yes love is good love is luna! keep the spirit high for the house
see? that is why you end up a ravenclaw! couse you got brain! just remember to use it at will   lol just kidding


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> yes love is good love is luna! keep the spirit high for the house


Ok nerd.


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Ok nerd.


chop chop  i can tell you know how it feels like


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

@Lurker roll a dice, 46 faced, then I will tell you what animal you got


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker roll a dice, 46 faced, then I will tell you what animal you got


46 faced.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> 46 faced.


In the post you just made, click on More Options -> Throw Dice -> Face -> 46


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't see a roll dice option. Where is it?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

And yes that's after more options.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> And yes that's after more options.


You rolled dice, great! You got 25, a monkey. You need to draw monkey as your Patronus and post it here, black and white or colored drawing, any kind you wish for, and you can use NF drawing tool, you have till October 31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Lurker said:


> And yes that's after more options.


only one dice lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You rolled dice, great! You got 25, a monkey. You need to draw monkey as your Patronus and post it here, black and white or colored drawing, any kind you wish for, and you can use NF drawing tool, you have till October 31


kizaruuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!and so be light!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> kizaruuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!and so be light!!


Say no more


----------



## Lurko (Oct 15, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> kizaruuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!and so be light!!


@Claudio Swiss draw my monkey.Kappa


----------



## Austin (Oct 16, 2019)

why u being difficult on an optional contest, nobody said u had to join silly


----------



## Flame (Oct 16, 2019)

@Fel1x thanks man but i told you there's no need to sell out your teammates like that. appreciate the info but enough


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

Daily reminder to check in the  thread


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2019)

SupaHotFyre said:


> @Fel1x thanks man but i told you there's no need to sell out your teammates like that. appreciate the info but enough


Lol.


----------



## Nataly -- Weekly Check-Ins (Oct 16, 2019)

I am going to make a separate post for the Great hall Check-ins, it will be easier to keep track.


> *TASK 4:* XXk rep
> _*Check-in*_
> Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.​



*Week 1:*October 12 to October 18 at 11:59pm UTC.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*@Karma - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 12:
Oct 15: 



@Snowless - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 16: 
Oct 17: 



@Katou - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 13: 
Oct 14: 

Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 




@Suigetsu - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 13: 
Oct 16: 



@Lurker - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@Son Of Man - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



 Oct 13: 
Oct 14: 
Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@Tendou Izumi - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 12: 

Oct 13: 

Oct 14: 
Oct 15: 



@Island - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



 Oct 13: 

Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@Sassy - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 12:

Oct 13:


Oct 14: 
Oct 15: 



@T.D.A - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 13: 

Oct 14: 
Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@lion of lernia - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 12:
 etc
Oct 14: 
Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@Nataly - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



 Oct 13: 
Oct 14: 

Oct 15: 
Oct 16: 



@Fel1x - 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



 Oct 13:
Oct 14: 


 
@Austin - Over 2 posts a week

Spoiler:  



Oct 16: 
Oct 17: 


*




*Week 2:* October 19 to October 25 at 11:59pm UTC.
*Spoiler*: __ 




@lion of lernia - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 18/29 - 
Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Sassy - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 18/19 - 
Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 



@T.D.A - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Lurker - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Katou - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Nataly - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Island - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Son Of Man - 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Austin - 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 21 - 




@Tendou Izumi - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 19 - 
Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Fel1x - Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 20 - 
Oct 22 - 
Oct 23 - 



@Karma - 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 20 - 
Oct 21 - 



@Suigetsu -Over 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 21 - 
Oct 22 -https://
Oct 23 -  



@Snowless - 2 posts a week

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oct 23 - 
Oct 24 - 







*Week 3:* October 26 to October 31 at 11:59pm UTC.
@Lurker - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 28 - 
@Katou  - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 29 - 
@Nataly - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 30 - 
@T.D.A -  Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 28 - 
@lion of lernia - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 28 - 
@Island - 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 29 - 
@Karma - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 27 - 
Oct 28 - 
@Sassy - 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 28 - 
@Tendou Izumi - Over 2 posts
Oct 26 - 
Oct 28 - 
Oct 29 - 
@Austin - 2 posts
Oct 28 - 
Oct 29 - 
@Suigetsu - 2 posts
Oct 29 - 
Oct 30 - 
@Son Of Man - 1 more post
Oct 31 - 
@Fel1x - 2 posts
Oct 29 - 
Oct 30 - 
@Snowless - 2 posts
Oct 29 - 
Oct 30 - 

I haven't included  members' all posts, but only the necessary amount for the proof.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2019)

@Snowless and @Austin make sure you make 2 posts till October 18 in this thread  in order not to get cursed
@Suigetsu You checked in once in this thread  if I am not mistaken, one more post before Oct 18 and it will be all good to not get cursed. 

Everybody else is safe and made enough check-ins


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 16, 2019)

@Snowless  post twice in the Great Hall thread


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh, oops. I thought I had to post twice in this thread.
Shows how much I've been paying attention, ahah.


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2019)

Here's my patronus:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sassy (Oct 16, 2019)

Tehehe. 

Good morning fellow Ravenclaws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Oct 16, 2019)

And here's my meme: a spooky pizza cat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> if I am not mistaken, one more post before Oct 18 and it will be all good to not get cursed.
> 
> Everybody else is safe and made enough check-ins



Thanks! I almost got Jinxed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

I have to logout, so I'll update your individual results here later:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

Island said:


> And now for the picture.
> 
> ez





Fel1x said:


> it is time for some spooky-ish poor photoshop skill meme





Katou said:


> _Patronus Charm
> 
> _





Fel1x said:


> *Patronus*:
> 
> probably I'm gonna work for Disney animation soon. In case somebody thinks it is too realistic I added the description on my art





Fel1x said:


> as for Magic Power I would like to have:
> 
> 100% Tobi's MS power. it's not naruto contest, so I will call this abilities "intangibility" and "teleport" power. Let's just assume it is one magic power. But if I have to choose one, I will choose teleport
> I would like to have partly controlled intangibility. I still want to feel something with my body, but when the danger comes it would activate.
> ...






Katou said:


> Telepathy would be nice
> Why? literally no secrets and my anxiety would vanish if knew what everyone is thinking
> controlling people from afar would be enjoyable too .. its like playing God
> forcing everyone what to think is pretty nasty.. but I dont want it for that .
> I like this power because its invisible .. nothing can be seen.. and there is no evidence





T.D.A said:


> Meme





Sassy said:


> *Task #2 Individual (Meme):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Son Of Man said:


> Patronus





Son Of Man said:


> Meme





T.D.A said:


> *Task 3
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





lion of lernia said:


> task 3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





lion of lernia said:


> Yoooooo hand made





Austin said:


> Sorry im late
> 
> Drawing:
> 
> (@Sassy i used you in my meme i hope you don't mind)





Sassy said:


> *TASK 1 Patronus Charm Drawing 17 Fox:*
> _Patronus Charm
> _
> 
> ...





Suigetsu said:


> Then Behold! My fearsome Patronus! As it demands a carrot!





Snowless said:


> Here's my patronus:





Snowless said:


> And here's my meme: a spooky pizza cat.


If I missed something, let me know:



Maybe I did miss some things, but I didn't count some meme (Karma and lion of lernia) and Tendou posted a rabbit instead of a seal?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowless (Oct 17, 2019)

As for my magic power:
An eidetic memory would be nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2019)

I have to select a special power ability?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

We don't have stealth character yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It's meeemmeee timeeeeee!!
> 
> Finally...


That's my meme you missed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll do my task 3 later on after I'm off. But have a good day my fellow Ravenclaws.


----------



## Austin (Oct 17, 2019)

Sassy


----------



## Island (Oct 17, 2019)

As for my power:

My kneejerk reaction is to go with something like probability manipulation or some other "Just wish for more genies!" magic power that's a whole bunch of broken shit in one.

But I feel that's against the spirit of the game, so I'll go with shapeshifting for no particular reason other than that it sounds fun and satisfies my own rule of not choosing something broken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2019)

Katou said:


> We don't have stealth character yet


Where could I pick this perk?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katou (Oct 17, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Where could I pick this perk?


from the heart of the cards
tell them you're power is Warping or something



or something mundane like "invisibility"


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2019)

Am I allowed to do be Goku?


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 18, 2019)

Magic Power
Unlimited counter
I counter anything and everything. This includes good things and bad things. Double edged sword but I pick percentages of how good or bad the counter will be. It is a gift and a curse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 18, 2019)

Daily reminder to post in the Great Hall thread


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

We are already in the second week, don't forget guys to post at least twice this week to avoid the curse.

It is time to move on and look ahead at team tasks. 


> *October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
> Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
> The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
> Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.​


​
We need to find somebody to answer the questions from another team. I can answer them, I don't mind, and the team members can definitely help out, it is in the rules. 



> *TASK 5: *XX MP
> This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
> *7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.
> 
> ...


We have Quidditch coming, and we will need to get players for it, 7 to be exact. All what's needed is to roll the dice during the match and dice decides who wins.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We are already in the second week, don't forget guys to post at least twice this week to avoid the curse.
> 
> It is time to move on and look ahead at team tasks.
> ​
> ...


I might be in for Quiddictch.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I might be in for Quiddictch.


Do you want to try rolling dice and see what player fits you better


----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

*TASK 3:* *Your Magic Power
*
Hmm hmm it's been a really tough decision on what magic power I would like. It's been on my mind here and there but I finally decided I would love to have the ability or magical power to fly. Or in magical power terms the ability of Flight. I would love that quite alot even though sometimes I'm afraid of heights depending upon the situation. 

But I would truly love the fact that I could touch a cloud or get around faster in transportation. I could visit friends more that are in different states or even countries, but I'm sure it'll take awhile to visit outside of the US but hey least I'll see my friends. 

I always found the ability to fly a beautiful thing. Very compelling, and yet very interesting as well. Like a Ying and Yang mixture of tranquility. But a little dab of darkness at it too. I don't know why I think of darkness a little bit in the association to it but none the less I find the ability to be able to fly captivating if not riveting. 


@Nataly tagging to let you know I am done on Task Individual 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

For Quidditch do we roll dice now or in a few days? I can't remember.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We are already in the second week, don't forget guys to post at least twice this week to avoid the curse.
> 
> It is time to move on and look ahead at team tasks.
> ​
> We need to find somebody to answer the questions from another team. I can answer them, I don't mind, and the team members can definitely help out, it is in the rules.



Thank you for being on top of things Nataly! 

I'm a 100% on with you being the one answering the questions. 




Nataly said:


> We have Quidditch coming, and we will need to get players for it, 7 to be exact. All what's needed is to roll the dice during the match and dice decides who wins.



I'm up for quidditch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Check in ck


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Thank you for being on top of things Nataly!
> 
> I'm a 100% on with you being the one answering the questions.
> 
> ...


I'm playing. Watchout.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Check in ck


You check in another thread, remember

Thank you, girls.

I think it will be cool to try rolling dice before the actual match start so we see who I more lucky in what field


----------



## Skylar (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I'm playing. Watchout.



O-okay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You check in another thread, remember
> 
> Thank you, girls.
> 
> I think it will be cool to try rolling dice before the actual match start so we see who I more lucky in what field


I'm talking about the fun game.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Also I just make sure with two threads.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I'm talking about the fun game.


I can take you


----------



## Lurko (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I can take you


Yeah that's why I made the final four in the Db we we're in ....


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Yeah that's why I made the final four in the Db we we're in ....


I was Android 18, you can shut it now


----------



## Skylar (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


>


 Just talking, you know


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
Let's check for the Beater


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

I rolled 1 first and rolled 1 again, that's a shame


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Chaser, roll faced 9, 3, 6, and 9 are good numbers


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Jesus


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

> *1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders


See if that works for me here


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

> *1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Definitely not my day today, by any means


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Seeker


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Roll more dice, guys


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Beater


----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

I am confused

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Chaser


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Keeper


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I am confused


Why are you confused, what's wrong?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Why are you confused, what's wrong?


Confused on rolling the dice a little bit. But you know me once I reread and figure it out I'll understand it more


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Confused on rolling the dice a little bit. But you know me once I reread and figure it out I'll understand it more


You are, OK, Sassy, would you mind reading the requirements for rolling dice, you will have to roll 4 time, and different numbers



> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> *1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
> *1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
> Let's check for the Beater


​


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I was Android 18, you can shut it now


Sorry I pissed you off in the comp.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I am confused


Same here.


----------



## Krory (Oct 20, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I am confused





Lurker said:


> Same here.



Me too.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Sorry I pissed you off in the comp.


Of course not, you didn't


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> *1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
> *1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
> Let's check for the Beater


Are these rolls or is this another type of game for you.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Check in btw.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Are these rolls or is this another type of game for you.


These are the rolls for us to test out. Read the second post in this thread, it will be very helpful to you


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> These are the rolls for us to test out. Read the second post in this thread, it will be very helpful to you


Which one is the second one?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> We are already in the second week, don't forget guys to post at least twice this week to avoid the curse.
> 
> It is time to move on and look ahead at team tasks.
> ​
> ...


That's a lot for dice throwing. I just learned.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2019)

@Lurker If you are interested, roll the dice according to the numbers

@Majin Lu May I ask if this meme by lion or lernia is accepted by you as a completed individual task? 


lion of lernia said:


> It's meeemmeee timeeeeee!!
> 
> Finally...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Ok.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

i am good at rolling
beater...


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

cheasers


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

keeper


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

seeker


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

why are we doing this thou?  also i thought that when you trow a dice you chose the face on the bottom and the times you trow above? but is not like this


lets see
beater


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

it's all rondom luck apparently lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> cheasers


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

wtf lol!!!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 20, 2019)

Here's my drawing of the Seal Patronus. Task 1 completed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

i want to catchthe golden snitch!
hell yeah!! at last lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Here's my drawing of the Seal Patronus. Task 1 completed!


wow really beautiful and well done bravo


----------



## Skylar (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> wow really beautiful and well done bravo



Thank you very much! 

Hmm...now I gotta look for a meme.


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Hmm...now I gotta look for a meme.


yep..i expect a marvellous one now!


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> That's my meme you missed


@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Chaser, roll faced 9, 3, 6, and 9 are good numbers


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> it's all rondom luck apparently lol


Is it good? Lol.


----------



## Redline (Oct 20, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Is it good? Lol.


lmaooo man my rolls were shameful!xd luckly was just a warm up!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 20, 2019)

Task No. 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It's meeemmeee timeeeeee!!
> 
> Finally...





Nataly said:


> @Lurker If you are interested, roll the dice according to the numbers
> 
> @Majin Lu May I ask if this meme by lion or lernia is accepted by you as a completed individual task?


It is. I'll update the spreadsheet later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It is. I'll update the spreadsheet later.


So I did it? 50 Ggs Baby!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Task No. 2


What's that?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 20, 2019)

Lurker said:


> What's that?




Zombies meet a vampire 

It's the meme task of the contest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 20, 2019)

Apologies if I'm gone this week. They might turn my poweroff  one of these days and not sure when it will come back. Could be days again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 20, 2019)

Check in.... I can't tell which thread.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Checking in. Okay?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Task No. 2


----------



## Skylar (Oct 21, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



Mission accomplished


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Mission accomplished


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

hi guys hope youa re all good , our tower is not really active natalie..i hope this doesn't effect us in the game


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

The activity in this thread won't matter for the overall game, I don't think so, no worries.

Don't forget to check in the main thread.

Another question I have, when can you guys be available so our team can take a test? I will take Hufflepuff's questions, and it would be nice if some of the teammates can be present for the whole process. I can take a test tomorrow no problem. Just let me know


----------



## Redline (Oct 21, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The activity in this thread won't matter for the overall game, I don't think so, no worries.
> 
> Don't forget to check in the main thread.
> 
> Another question I have, when can you guys be available so our team can take a test? I will take Hufflepuff's questions, and it would be nice if some of the teammates can be present for the whole process. I can take a test tomorrow no problem. Just let me know


just tag me when you are doing it and i will help search the answers on line, i should be available for a while since i am not working  lately


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#Ravenclaw[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2019)

I have updated  and , let me know guys if I missed anything.

It is Week 2 and there is time till October 25 till the end of it.
@Snowless , @Suigetsu I hope you both will be able to post in  two times on two different days so nobody gets cursed, there is still time before the 25th 
@Fel1x One more post  and it is all good


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Check in!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Let's do some more dice and practice

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
Beater:


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Chaser


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Chaser doesn't look too bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Keeper


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

I do have lots of 4 for the keeper which is good


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Seeker


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Beater a some roll only right!?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Beater a some roll only right!?


Try rolling for all the roles, see how it goes


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Cheaser...


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Try rolling for all the roles, see how it goes


It doesn't matter nataly even if it goes we it can go really bad after...there is no sure choice just luck lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Also we can trow 100 rolls but then we only have few to rock!. XD


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Seekers


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

I still don't get how it works...I thoug if you put an number on the first line and then choose under the number of face you should roll as many times as the number you choose!?

For instead above...I expected to see a 4 times roll with dice face 20! Instead I had to roll it myself 4 times..so what  die for number is for?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> It doesn't matter nataly even if it goes we it can go really bad after...there is no sure choice just luck lol


Yes, I agree, it is all pure luck


lion of lernia said:


> Seekers


You can be a seeker, you rolled 10 right off the bat


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> I still don't get how it works...I thoug if you put an number on the first line and then choose under the number of face you should roll as many times as the number you choose!?
> 
> For instead above...I expected to see a 4 times roll with dice face 20! Instead I had to roll it myself 4 times..so what  die for number is for?


Put the necessary number where it says 'Faces' and then after you roll your first dice, you can roll more, the option is there


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Basically whoever gonna get the golden snitch gonna make his house win the whole tournament hannd down lol


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Basically whoever gonna get the golden snitch gonna make his house win the whole tournament hannd down lol


Only if we roll 20 on the first try


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

I rolled it on the second and forth try


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Even 10 is fine no?


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Lmaoooo..


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Impossible! But I gotta feeling someone gonna do it...or cheat and do it


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Hey NAT..I bet snakes gonna have hard time answers questions number 3 lol


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Impossible! But I gotta feeling someone gonna do it...or cheat and do it


There is no cheating, it is all dice rolling, the destiny will decide


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Hey NAT..I bet snakes gonna have hard time answers questions number 3 lol


Hufflepuffs are the ones answering our questions, not Slytherin


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

We gotta answer Hufflepuffs!
Sythertyn gonna assets ours!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> We gotta answer Hufflepuffs!
> Sythertyn gonna assets ours!


You are right, I got it all mixed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Yep just double check divination class !
So ..bottom line..we just gonna have to answer all questions correct and in a shorted time then those pure bloodline snakes!
Nothing more lol


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

If they take more then 10 minutes to answer they are doomed


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> There is no cheating, it is all dice rolling, the destiny will decide


Some knows how to cheat...watch out ..they will..take a chance to do it if noone is checking the tread


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

I wonder if you can  quote your own result in another tread and post it !, Anyhow mods should be able to see if someone cancel their msg and roll again


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Anyhow mods should be able to see if someone cancel their msg and roll again


Of course, so have no worry and enjoy the process, it will be a fun game


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Let's go to hassle snakes in the classroom!! Lol


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Let's go to hassle snakes in the classroom!! Lol


Let's be civil and respectful


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nat..making Lu still haven't fix our date of today class..I suppose he will do it as soon as reopen.... Less then half an hour


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Let's be civil and respectful


I will give them wrong answers for free lmaoooo..you know Ravenclaw hates sythertyn...or better they are their natural enemies....xd


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Nat..making Lu still haven't fix our date of today class..I suppose he will do it as soon as reopen.... Less then half an hour


Majin Lu is a she, and it is probably because she hasn't been online yet, be patient.
We should be ready when our time comes, so focus on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Majin Lu is a she, and it is probably because she hasn't been online yet, be patient.
> We should be ready when our time comes, so focus on that


Is see...she is..then I gotta use my charm to our advantage


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

We gotta give some trouble to the snake and put some pressure in them!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

The time has been added, it is all good!


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

Let's get ready to rumbleeee!
5 minutes left


----------



## Redline (Oct 22, 2019)

17 pm UTC is 7 pm here in Italy right?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking in. Fuck off Bond.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2019)

@Tendou Izumi


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2019)

Less than 5 minutes for the quiz!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Divination Classroom is open:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

That's my first task.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

@lion of lernia I did the first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

My super power would be to cure Cancer because a lot of people suffer to it but seeing kids go through is bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Now I don't how to edit a meme.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in!!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> My super power would be to cure Cancer because a lot of people suffer to it but seeing kids go through is bad.


Did I just do this in the wrong thread? These rules.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> That's my first task.


Your drawing should be signed with your username


Lurker said:


> My super power would be to cure Cancer because a lot of people suffer to it but seeing kids go through is bad.


Got it!


Lurker said:


> Did I just do this in the wrong thread? These rules.


You did everything correct. In another thread you check in, and this thread is for everything else


----------



## Redline (Oct 23, 2019)

Let's send a big chocolate box for Natalie!
You know what Forrest gump said


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

@Nataly quidditch team?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly quidditch team?


I'm in.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

OK, guy, let's work on the Quidditch match, we need to make a team.

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
We need 7 players, and those who would be online during the time the match is held. I would think absence of the players won't be good, maybe it will even equal a loss for the team, so before signing up think if you are available on the date (October 26-31)

2 Beaters
3 Chasers
1 Keeper
1 Seeker

Some of us have already rolled few dices, if you want to practice, roll accordingly, and if you are up to take a spot, I will be more than happy for it!
@T.D.A @Lurker @lion of lernia @Tendou Izumi @Sassy @Karma @Austin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> OK, guy, let's work on the Quidditch match, we need to make a team.
> 
> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> ...


@Katou @Suigetsu @Son Of Man @Snowless @Island @Fel1x


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

I am still confused on how to do it


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> OK, guy, let's work on the Quidditch match, we need to make a team.
> 
> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> ...



I'd like to go with Seeker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I am still confused on how to do it


I just did what it said before a long time ago. All of them.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I'd like to go with Seeker


What should I be?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Do I have to roll all of them or roll only what I want to play


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

I am also pretty busy working next 4 days so...


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> I am still confused on how to do it



Roll several times for different positions:
First roll - Beater, roll faced 10. 
Second roll - Chaser, roll faced 9.
Third roll - Keeper, roll faced 8.
Forth roll - Seeker, roll faced 20.

And of course you can throw another die, Sassy


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Ay


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

We already have seeker, that's one position taken


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

@Lurker You can try for the chaser


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Lurker You can try for the chaser


Ok but what do I even do?


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Ok I assumed do all when you mentioned roll for all. I'm sorry


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

When is the Quidditch thingy ?


----------



## Karma (Oct 23, 2019)

I'll fill any spot u guys need me to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Ay


That is actually a good roll for the Keeper


Lurker said:


> Ok but what do I even do?


Roll faced 9, several times.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> When is the Quidditch thingy ?


October 26 - 31


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Just looked. 26th through the 30th. I am working at least four of those days and one day off so please keep in mind I might not be as active but I'll try.

I apologize for any inconvenience haven't been myself and really been closed off. So I'll do my best


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> When is the Quidditch thingy ?



October 26-31 I think.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That is actually a good roll for the Keeper
> 
> Roll faced 9, several times.


When we doing this?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> When we doing this?


The match starts on the 26th 
, but you can roll now to see if this position fits you


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The match starts on the 26th
> , but you can roll now to see if this position fits you


I already rolled. Look back.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I already rolled. Look back.



lol it's based on random chance anyway


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> lol it's based on random chance anyway


Ok.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Just looked. 26th through the 30th. I am working at least four of those days and one day off so please keep in mind I might not be as active but I'll try.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience haven't been myself and really been closed off. So I'll do my best


Don't even worry about it, I understand and know how it can be, I just hope you will get better and focus on important things. I'll message you on Discord, Sassy


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

I can be a beater, and beat the living %^$#@%&@#%$$@ out of em!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> That is actually a good roll for the Keeper
> 
> Roll faced 9, several times.


Ok..


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Ok..


Come at me bro.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Ok..


Your previous rolls haven't been very promising, but this roll you got 6, which is good, I think you would go Chaser.



Suigetsu said:


> I can be a beater, and beat the living %^$#@%&@#%$$@ out of em!!


That would be great. If you want, practice rolling 10 or let the dice decide on the actual match day


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Your previous rolls haven't been very promising, but this roll you got 6, which is good, I think you would go Chaser.
> 
> 
> That would be great. If you want, practice rolling 10 or let the dice decide on the actual match day


Chaser it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Don't even worry about it, I understand and know how it can be, I just hope you will get better and focus on important things. I'll message you on Discord, Sassy


I hope so as well. Just in a little weird mood unfortunately.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

Nataly said:


> OK, guy, let's work on the Quidditch match, we need to make a team.
> 
> *2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
> *3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
> ...



i’m all in for quidditch. Will start practicing in a few

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2019)

So how do I roll the dice, how many and where?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> i’m all in for quidditch. Will start practicing in a few


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> So how do I roll the dice, how many and where?


You want to try for Beater, correct?
*



			2 Beaters:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.



For practice, roll here dice faced 10. Make a post, any kind, and then you will see 'More Options' on the right of the post, click there and dice option appears, then put 'Faces' and 10 instead of 6
For the actual match, it will be here


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

I hope I have good luck. May the force be with the Ravenclaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


> I hope I have good luck. May the force be with the Ravenclaw.


It will be a good fun game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 23, 2019)

We all get rep points = to 3 x (how many points we get in the quidditch matches)? better get that golden snitch


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We all get rep points = to 3 x (how many points we get in the quidditch matches)? better get that golden snitch


We will be relying on you, I am sure you will do excellent


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

Lurker said:


>



Let's go! 

*Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

Look's like I'm not cut out to be a beater


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

* 

1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 23, 2019)

*

1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> Let's go!
> 
> *Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.


13 that was for chaser.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> We all get rep points = to 3 x (how many points we get in the quidditch matches)? better get that golden snitch


Flame might be one on one team. He was in the bottom three for a pick.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> *
> 
> 1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.


You would be a keeper unless Sassy wants it

We already have Seeker and 1 Chaser 


T.D.A said:


> I'd like to go with Seeker





Lurker said:


> Chaser it is.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2019)

Checking in...


----------



## Austin (Oct 24, 2019)

okay for my power 

i wish i could teleport so i could be friends wit all of you irl : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

No one ever explained me how to play the snitch thingy quiddich game.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> No one ever explained me how to play the snitch thingy quiddich game.





Nataly said:


> If you want, practice rolling 10 or let the dice decide on the actual match day





Nataly said:


> You want to try for Beater, correct?
> 
> 
> For practice, roll here dice faced 10. Make a post, any kind, and then you will see 'More Options' on the right of the post, click there and dice option appears, then put 'Faces' and 10 instead of 6
> For the actual match, it will be here


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly, please let me know which chaser to beat and when. Or can I just post there? Shouldnt I use my roll to benefit our games etc?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Nataly, please let me know which chaser to beat and when. Or can I just post there? Shouldnt I use my roll to benefit our games etc?


It isn't specified yet what team we will be playing against for Quidditch match, I think, but once it will be decided, I will update on it more.
You can be our team Beater, and you will be tagged in there once the match starts, on the 26th, I hope you will be available then. 
Your Beater roll will decide who wins against another house's Beater roll once the match starts


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It isn't specified yet what team we will be playing against for Quidditch match, I think, but once it will be decided, I will update on it more.
> You can be our team Beater, and you will be tagged in there once the match starts, on the 26th, I hope you will be available then.
> Your Beater roll will decide who wins against another house's Beater roll once the match starts


 

I WILL be available until Novemeber 4th, then I wont be. I will be traveling in those days so it will be more difficult for me IMO.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 24, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Checking in.



Aren't you supposed to check into the Great Hall thread, not this one?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Aren't you supposed to check into the Great Hall thread, not this one?


Did that.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Aren't you supposed to check into the Great Hall thread, not this one?


He checks in everywhere, just in case I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2019)

Meaning, We still have plenty of time to smack!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

@lion of lernia


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @lion of lernia


hi there guys , Nat, whazzap?  count me in  for whatever position if you have a spot left but you go first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

So far, our *Quidditch team* consists of:

*1 Keeper* - @Tendou Izumi
*1 Seeker* - @T.D.A
*3 Chasers* - @Lurker (I can join for the chaser, and @Karma mentioned they would fill in the spot where needed)
*2 Beaters* - @Suigetsu (@lion of lernia I think you would make a great Beater as well)

Let me know if there should be any changes, and if you guys are available from October 26th till 31st, that's when the match is. Suigetsu has already said he would be able to participate during that time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

ok thats fine for me! we have a good team no doubt about it! maybe it's about time to bring the cup back home !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 24, 2019)

Wish I could do more. But hope you guys have fun playing Quidditch. Remember to play fair and be nice and be honest.


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Wish I could do more. But hope you guys have fun playing Quidditch. Remember to play fair and be nice and be honest.


i am just gonna beat some down  trying to avoid breaking their legs ok sassy? you gotta be our cheerleader, prepare the coreography!xd


----------



## Sassy (Oct 24, 2019)

Me a cheerleader such nonsense 
Hehe


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Wish I could do more. But hope you guys have fun playing Quidditch. Remember to play fair and be nice and be honest.


I didn't want to put anything on top of what you have going on now, Sassy, I hope you aren't against it


----------



## Sassy (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I didn't want to put anything on top of what you have going on now, Sassy, I hope you aren't against it


Your alright hun I'm perfectly fine with. This is a busy week coming up for me for work usually is considering this next week will be Halloween. So no worries hun all good.


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Me a cheerleader such nonsense
> Hehe


 come  on ..like in the college states..
make an R ! yeeeii
make an A ! yeah
make  a  V ! yessss
make an E! baby
make an N! come on
make a  C! it' timeeee
make an L! to scoreee
make an A! someeee
make  a W! goallll
go ravenclaw go!
lmaoooo


----------



## Skylar (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> So far, our *Quidditch team* consists of:
> 
> *1 Keeper* - @Tendou Izumi
> *1 Seeker* - @T.D.A
> ...



looks great to me!

Thank you for the hard work Nataly ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 24, 2019)

I wish Ravenclaw would have been a blonde

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I wish Ravenclaw would have been a blonde


Why? Xd


----------



## Redline (Oct 24, 2019)

Considering our magic point situation we gotta score at least 2/3 goals each game to make it out of last spot! While hoping noone get the golden snitch aside our  TD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Checking in.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

Everybody did excellent for this week's check-ins 
Now time to get the spirits high for the upcoming match
Let's do it, guys!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2019)

The Quidditch starts tomorrow at 5 PM UTC as mentioned by Majin Lu


Majin Lu said:


> Matches start tomorrow around 5 pm UTC. Each match will have its own thread.



It will probably start with Beaters, so make sure you guys can find some time for the match.
@lion of lernia @Suigetsu 
@Karma @T.D.A @Tendou Izumi @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The Quidditch starts tomorrow at 5 PM UTC as mentioned by Majin Lu
> 
> 
> It will probably start with Beaters, so make sure you guys can find some time for the match.
> ...


You all have 3 days to roll dice, no worry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 25, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> You all have 3 days to roll dice, no worry.


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

we better get rid of those snakes right away


----------



## Karma (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm pretty shit at hands

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Oct 25, 2019)

Karma said:


> I'm pretty shit at hands


naaaa thats cute come on you could have done worst imo


----------



## Karma (Oct 25, 2019)

Magic Power: Sealing Tags

I can enchant ordinary pieces of paper to hold energy in various forms. I few examples would fire, electricity, explosions or even the force of a punch. 

The way they work is I leave them next to whichever form I mean to absorb. Once it is done absorbing that energy, I then put a transparent seal over the paper to contain that energy. To release the energy I simply peel off the seal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2019)

Nataly said:


> The Quidditch starts tomorrow at 5 PM UTC as mentioned by Majin Lu
> 
> 
> It will probably start with Beaters, so make sure you guys can find some time for the match.
> ...


Just tag me whenever you need me to smack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## Redline (Oct 26, 2019)

Ooop


----------



## Son Of Man (Oct 28, 2019)

Good luck next round  won't be around again due to power outages again 
Kick griffs ass


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2019)

Check in.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 29, 2019)

@Nataly what's our team for the upcoming match?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 29, 2019)

I am catching up and have already updated the weekly check-ins for this last week.
I will do the individual tasks next to see who hasn't finished what. It is the last week, and I am hoping nobody gets tricked.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 29, 2019)

Our team has done awesome with the individual tasks, a lot of them are already complete.

I'm tagging participants who haven't finished some tasks yet, the deadline is Oct 31.
If you guys need help with the tasks, I will gladly help.

@Suigetsu You still have Meme and Magic Power tasks left


Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 2: *15k rep​Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​





> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​



@Island Only Meme task
​


Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 2: *15k rep​Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​
> ​


​@Tendou Izumi and only Magic Power task left for you 



> *TASK 3:* 7k rep


​


> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​
> ​




Let me know if I missed a task that you guys have already made, and again, let me know if I can help with completing the task​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 29, 2019)

@Majin Lu This  has the updated as of now individual tasks to make it easier, let us know if some don't count and need to be changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Oct 29, 2019)

ez meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Wtf.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

AHHHHHHHHHGVV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

@Majin Lu 
@Lurker is having trouble uploading and sharing the pictures for some reason, is it OK if I post his drawing and meme here instead of him?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Majin Lu
> @Lurker is having trouble uploading and sharing the pictures for some reason, is it OK if I post his drawing and meme here instead of him?


Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

The deadline for all the individual tasks is almost here, so another little reminder. 


Nataly said:


> @Suigetsu You still have Meme and Magic Power tasks left
> 
> @Tendou Izumi and only Magic Power task left for you
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

I get errors trying to look at them.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I get errors trying to look at them.


It was the only way I could drop memes and pic.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I get errors trying to look at them.


@Nataly


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> It was the only way I could drop memes and pic.


You can't upload them via the image button?

Not upload a file, the button next to the Emote list.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm watching you guys.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You can't upload them via the image button?
> 
> Not upload a file, the button next to the Emote list.


Nope I get a error from Nf that won't allow me.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> Nope I get a error from Nf that won't allow me.


Is it an https error? Are the image links using just http in the link? Because it won't allowed to post those without the s attached.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

In every section.....


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> In every section.....



I can see the image


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can see the image


I can't, it's a broken image for me.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

You could also host them on NF media

@Lurker 's Meme and Drawing:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I can see the image


Yep...


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You could also host them on NF media
> 
> @Lurker 's Meme and Drawing:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can see these~


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Is it an https error? Are the image links using just http in the link? Because it won't allowed to post those without the s attached.


It should be fine.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


> It should be fine.


I literally cannot see the attachments you are posting. They error.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> I literally cannot see the attachments you are posting. They error.


It's fine.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker the attachment links are not working.  You need to go to the image box and insert 
Image URL:


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Lurker the attachment links are not working.
> You need to go to the image box and insert
> Image URL:


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Lurker the attachment links are not working.  You need to go to the image box and insert
> Image URL:


I did that once...


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Nothing is working for Lurks. Give me my present.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2019)

Lurker said:


>


Pm me the images i can post and change the author post to you


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Pm me the images i can post and change the author post to you


Would you mind changing and putting Lurker as the author here?


Nataly said:


> You could also host them on NF media
> 
> @Lurker 's Meme and Drawing:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Would you mind changing and putting Lurker as the author here?


I sent her the pm.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Would you mind changing and putting Lurker as the author here?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You could also host them on NF media
> 
> @Lurker 's Meme and Drawing:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks.

@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> @Lurker


Love ya Lu.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

*Individual Tasks:*

*Magic Power:*
For my magic power, I would like to be able see in the future. That ability is also connected with my birthdate numerology and magic. It won't be done intuitively, and I would like to see not only in the near future, but way ahead of the time.

*Drawing:*


*Meme:*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Would you mind changing and putting Lurker as the author here?


Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 30, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> Done


Thank you very much!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2019)

*Magic Power*

I would like to have the ability to teleport. That way, I'd travel the world for free, without all the tiring, long trips and saving half the cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Thank you very much!


Anytime girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Alright, let me tell you about my magical power! 

MAGIC POWA!

my real true power! I can summon my STAND familiar Karma Kameleon! Which allows me to be two places at once WHILE cloaking myself with the enviorment. And when things turn south or I decide that I or "my stand" dont want to be there anymore then I can just vanish back to the Real me! However Karma Chameleon is very pure of heart and of rage, should it detect danger or an incoming impact, it shall respond in the same kind. Spells that would kill you are turned into pancakes into the face of the foe.

That is the power of Karma Kameleon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

@Majin Lu  does this pass?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Translation; not even in death they let me eat in peace.  poor lad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween Ravenclaws

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween!
Can't believe it's the last day of the event already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

*DEADLINE FOR INDIVIDUAL TASKS IS OVER.*


----------



## Lurko (Oct 31, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *DEADLINE FOR INDIVIDUAL TASKS IS OVER.*


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 1, 2019)

congrats on the dub gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

@Nataly get some extras points being the leader. Team did great, Tasks 1, 2 and 3 completed!

@Snowless and @Son Of Man get cursed for missing a week in Great Hall thread.



> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.



Dice faced 4:

*1:* 2 days global ban,
*2:* avatar changed for 1 week
*3:* 1 week rep seal
*4:* 2 weeks rating seal.

Of course I'll wait before giving the curses in case I've missed something.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

@Snowless avatar changed for 1 week

@Son Of Man 2 days global ban


----------



## Son Of Man (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. I believe Ravenclaw is the only team to not have any point reductions due to activity.

@Austin 8
@Fel1x 8
@Island 8
@Karma 8
@Katou 8
@lion of lernia 8
@Lurker 8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. I believe Ravenclaw is the only team to not have any point reductions due to activity.

@Nataly 8
@Sassy 8
@Snowless 8
@Son Of Man 8
@Suigetsu 8
@T.D.A 8
@Tendou Izumi 8

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2019)

what are these points use for?
so now i am expected to recive 445 k of rep? wow nice!


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what are these points use for?


You can spend them in the  on things like sparkles, HTML Usertitles or larger avatar rights. The Masterlist for points can be found .

The two subsections above (Photo of the Week and Graphic of the Week) are weekly contests that award points to the winners. Every month there are  also awarded for people who vote frequently, enter and leave comments/constructive criticisms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 3, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> what are these points use for?


You can use them to buy stuff here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 3, 2019)

I was really hoping our team would be the one with zero curses for everybody.

Thank you, team Ravenclaw, we did amazingly great and I am proud of you all 

@Snowless @Son Of Man


----------



## Snowless (Nov 3, 2019)

Do different timezones count, lmao?

In my timezone, I posted on Tues and Wed of that week.




Not a huge deal if I have to wear this ava, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Nov 3, 2019)

Apparently it's in UTC.
So, I have to wear the cone of shame.


----------



## Austin (Nov 3, 2019)

Snowless just lawyered yall


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2019)

Do you guys get the rep point yet? I didn't


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Do you guys get the rep point yet? I didn't



I did. Check the reputation tab in your profile. If it's not there, try contacting Majin Lu and Rinoa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> I did. Check the reputation tab in your profile. If it's not there, try contacting Majin Lu and Rinoa to check.


Just double checking and I did!..... Wow..dunno about you guys but this hp game, overall gave me 1 billion and half rep!


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Just double checking and I did!..... Wow..dunno about you guys but this hp game, overall gave me 1 billion and half rep!



That's pretty nice! You went up a couple of ranks. Now you're performing at a professional level according to your spiral.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 4, 2019)

lion of lernia said:


> Just double checking and I did!..... Wow..dunno about you guys but this hp game, overall gave me 1 billion and half rep!



no way did you get 1 billion rep lol


----------

